

How Color Already Blew It - flyosity
http://flyosity.com/design/how-color-already-blew-it.php

======
olivercameron
Color didn't find the right balance of "when to launch". They should be
congratulated on not spending 3 years building their launch product, but
criticised for releasing what can only be described as shoddy software.

The chicken or egg problem could have been partially solved by gathering
thousands of Android testers and quietly building up their photo collections.

In conclusion, they screwed up their big launch, regardless of $41 million in
funding.

